# [Wet Thumb Forum]-ozelot going to flower



## steve535 (Feb 25, 2004)

i hope i get to see my echinodorus flower befor my cichlids eat it.


----------



## steve535 (Feb 25, 2004)

i hope i get to see my echinodorus flower befor my cichlids eat it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

COOL


----------



## steve535 (Feb 25, 2004)

they dont last very long less then one day i got about six


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

NICE...


----------

